# state nomination rejection



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I applied for state nomination under sub class 190 in darwin. I received rejection from them its a general rejection letter can i apply again after july that they upload required occupation list again please tell me any advice and experience


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

What do you mean by general rejection, can you quote relevant para from the letter so that someone can help you...?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

sabaaamir said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for state nomination under sub class 190 in darwin. I received rejection from them its a general rejection letter can i apply again after july that they upload required occupation list again please tell me any advice and experience


I've gone through another post from you and understood that you are having sponsorship form an employer from SA. I believe you have valid visa as well i.e. 457. If that's the case some states won't cross sponsor if you are already living and working on 457 in a different state than the one to which you have applied.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

*rejection letter from state*

The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. 

Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs.

Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. 
Your exact skills and experience related to your nominated occupation are not in line with NT employer’s needs.

Therefore, your application has not been certified and is now closed. 

The Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

no i dont have any visa right now my state nomination result is negative . I am thinking to come to Australia and apply for jobs maybe any employer give me offer letter so i can come to australia


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

After reading this I think your occupation is not listed on the nt state sponsorship occupation list. BTW What is your occupation? Is your skill is listed on theirs state sponsorship occupation list?

Cheers!!


----------



## manofsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

sabaaamir said:


> The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants.
> 
> Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs.
> 
> ...


The letter simply implying that you did not meet the criteria in terms of employability in their state. Fret not, because some state allows you to reapply for nomination after x no of months (e.g. 6 mos), in which you might've already acquired new skills, etc. to meet their criteria. Check to see their website (or do a li'l research) to know if this state allows re-application. If yes, then wait for that (if you really love to go to this state). Otherwise, move on to the next state where your nominated skill is listed. 

Cheer up mate, it's not the end of the road. It's just one of a rocky & bumpy ride some people who wish to go down under have also encountered. God bless in your application. :yo:


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes it is listed in their list


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

And what is your nominated occupation and was your skills assessment outcome?


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

My occupation is beauty salon manager and assessment is positive from vetasses but dont know why state rejected


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

sabaaamir said:


> Your exact skills and experience related to your nominated occupation are not in line with NT employer’s needs.


As they tried to describe the influx in no of applications/invitations approved already and those candidates may be still struggling to find an employment that could be the main criteria.Which I think they may get from periodical surveys from earlier applicants and inputs from various employment agencies.

But for me it looks like they are looking at various other factors apart from +ve assessment. Like line of study, work experience etc too in which I guess(only guessing) you are not meeting their criteria. I'm also thinking they are considering overseas experience in your case as well.

You hit the rocky patch my friend let it pass.

Good Luck.


----------

